# Off topic but I am really PO'D !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Sadly, The Urban Jungle has struck once again.....While we were at a performance in the East Village tonite some dirtbags broke the trunk lock of my Volvo & took my toolbox, hydraulic jack,Air compressor & electric wrench.This happened once before in 1991.I guess we should be glad no one got hurt or If I wound up doing something I would regret .


Neal


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that really sucks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I hate all criminals, truly the scum of the Earth.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That sucks...time to mount a camera in your trunk. Man theives make me mad.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Po'd*

My home was broken into twice.One gets that violated feeling.I guess there are bad people every where? IT SHALL PASS! GK


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I would shoot them!!!! They are POS !! (piece of ..) .. I am sorry about that man! and yeah no one gets hurt - thats the most important thing of all.. sighh. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

One word for ya...

"Trunkmonkey"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> One word for ya...
> 
> "Trunkmonkey"


Great option for any car, and they work too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

That really sux! Trunkmonkey or the new and improved drunk trunkmonkey are good options. However if you wanna go old school there's always the surplus claymore mine w/ refrigerator light switch. No question it would be lights out!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That really sucks Neal. Hope they OD on the "crack" they buy with the money they get for your stuff.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Whats a Trunkmonkey??????


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trunk_Monkey


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Neil...*

It really coulda been worse like everybody said.... *or maybe*... You could have even had happen what happened to me... Woke up one fine morning to find my Jeep had been broken into... Stuff stolen out of it etc... and the topper??... They stole the doors off it too :hat:... So you see, it could always be worse... Regardless of what jungle you hail from. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That trunk monkey option gets more appealing every day!!! Sorry for the troubles Neal..


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Here they just make long scratches in the coating.
That doesn't cost as much as missing doors but it really
makes me very angry to see my baby damaged!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*The East Village Trunk Monkey rules !*

I am gonna get my trunk monkey installed & park it at the same location (7th St Ave A & B near Tompkins Sq. Pk) & just unobtrusively watch from afar !

Pluck those brother truckers !


Neal:dude:

PS lucked out-a guy on the brickboard.com sold me a good used trunklock & key for $15.
Now on to JCW or Harborfrieght for some cheapo tools to replace whats lost.


----------

